# The Next Big Push



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

We have decided that if some of the money in the bank can do no better than it does right now let's put it to work, thus the new project. The room in the attached pics will one day be the down stairs bathroom. Honey wants to start right away and I am all for that!! This will mean I don't have to run upstairs from time to time as I do now. It will also mean a utility sink in the shop area, I like that. It will also mean being spread a little thin at times but that is OK also.

The sequence of events will roughly be:
1. Clean out room where to put it all?? now that is a question!!
2. Frame in the linen closet, and 5' tub and shower.
3. Plumb in lift pump for sewer, I had the basement drains put in at the time of construction, this will involve running the vent to opposite end of house, setting the pump and plumbing in the sewage line with back flow preventer.
4. Set new panel, run circuits for pump, and 1-20 amp GFCI. Run a 20 amp for the pump (dedicated) also GFCI.
5. Run hot and cold water and drain lines where needed.
6. Run all electrical including an exhaust vent and electric heater .
7. Sheet rock as appropriate for give areas, tape top float.
8. Install tub, commode, and cabinets (I will make these, the tops, and splashes),
9. Install ceiling, paint, floors covering and appliances’.
10. Finish all missed items.

That sort of brings it all together.

Pic 1&2 Will be the sink and vanity wall, door leads to shop.
pic 3 Will be the commode and tub/shower.
pic 4 Commode riser.
pic 5 Sink riser
pic 6 Plumb in for stacked washer/dryer (future---like way future I get my band saw first future) to left of door leading to shop.
pic7 Utility sink location.

Well that is about all I have to offer at this time in the morning 4:05AM
I also spent a couple hours this morning working on the risers for Jason.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Like I told you yesterday Jerry..... better you than me on this one pal! :fie:

That is going to be a big undertaking for sure.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bob said:


> Like I told you yesterday Jerry..... better you than me on this one pal! :fie:
> 
> That is going to be a big undertaking for sure.


Yes Bob it should be interesting to be sure.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Jerry, when you say "big push", you mean "BIG PUSH":shout:. Good Luck, ambitious but the results should be worth it.:yes4:


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

*big push*



xplorx4 said:


> We have decided that if some of the money in the bank can doa no better than it does right now let's put it to work, thus the new project. The room in the attached pics will one day be the down stairs bathroom. Honey wants to start right away and I am all for that!! This will mean I don't have to run upstairs from time to time as I do now. It will also mean a utility sink in the shop area, I like that. It will also mean being spread a little thin at times but that is OK also.
> 
> The sequence of events will roughly be:
> 1. Clean out room where to put it all?? now that is a question!!
> ...


 I understand when you say "big push" I can see from your pics you cheated some what! ! You had planned well ahead ! ! I do admire you forthought, saves tons of work later. Thi is not to undermine your project or your spirite, I have good thoughts about the complete project. I just finished our home (3000' +1300' garage two years ago, and enjoying our home and my shop. So you know some idea what you and your wife are going through. Thanks for the pics and I will be watching your Progress Frank Lee Kingman Az


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Do you intend to move the tub by your self? Same project in the future.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

vikingcraftsman said:


> Do you intend to move the tub by your self? Same project in the future.


We made the door a 3' 0" door so we could get things in there easily. We will be using a standard tub/shower or if there is room with the location of the commode. Code says minimum of 12" from the center of waste to anything on either side of it. Planning ahead, we had the basement lay out done before they poured concrete but then my shop was to be a kitchen and rec room. I shall like having the utility sink in the shop for use without messing up the bath sink. When we are done I will have to put a sweep on the door to keep dust and such out.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry I think you have been drinking some of that "DAN JUICE"!  That's quite the project but it will be well worth it for all the convenience and the added value to your home!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Jerry I think you have been drinking some of that "DAN JUICE"!  *That's quite the project but it will be well worth it for all the convenience* and the added value to your home!


Don't look for a "Dan" type performance especially after 12" of rain in 24 hour and I don't think it is done yet. 

We had 3 leaks in the basement that we never knew about before this rain there is a small leak in the area of the bathroom and a small and very large leak in the store room in the front of the house. In the bath area,it is along an old crack in the wall. In the front it is around where the sewage line and waterline penetrate the concrete wall. 

Hopefully we shall not soon have a repeat performance of rain that we are having now but I will track down the leaks and get it fixed anyway. Outside of that, things are fine!!:haha::haha:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

As of last post we had had 12" of rain, well we matched that plus more. We had in the neighborhood of 25" before it was all over!! As a result the Big Push will get pushed out a few weeks while I plug a couple leaks in the basement so as not to have a repeat performance. Hopefully we will not have that much rain in that time span that will help with any leaks!! So for now clean up the small mess, get the speaker stand done and then the Big Push


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

We are patient Jerry. And we ALL know how easily plans get thwarted. You'll get there. Getting those leaks fixed has to be priority.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well I began moving "stuff “around so as to be able to get materials and to lay out the area. It has amazed me how much I need to do just begin work there!! Need to build shelves in a store room to make room for "stuff" in the garage, so I can build shelves to move "stuff" out of the shop and future bathroom so I can move "stuff"--------anyone see a pattern forming here?

I guess that is what makes all this fun!! When I think of how things might have been I will just be thankful that I can move the "stuff" around. 

What did that guy say? Oh yes it's all about Attitude.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

You're right there, Jerry... how blessed we are... many people in the world would *love* to have some of our *stuff*.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello, Jerry! I wish you well on your next project. It is a big project, and i would not know where to start with basement plumbing. Thank goodness i have never had an opportunity to learn, or do it. When i did mine about ten years ago, i only went up, and that was hard enough. Nice to be close to the workshop for convenience.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

When we built the house we had the basement sewer roughed in. 
That is the hardest part. The copper and fixtures are easy if the sewer is done properly, and it seems ours was. The rest is framing, electrical, sheetrock, cabinets and so forth. Trick is just one thing on one day and soon it is done. Man if I can do it ANYONE can do it!!!




dutchman 46 said:


> Hello, Jerry! I wish you well on your next project. It is a big project, and i would not know where to start with basement plumbing. Thank goodness i have never had an opportunity to learn, or do it. When i did mine about ten years ago, i only went up, and that was hard enough. Nice to be close to the workshop for convenience.


----------



## RLFX (Nov 20, 2009)

Well before I done anything I would be fixing the leaks, try putting some big O around the foundation that would help than wrap it on the out side of it !


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Project reserrected*

Picked up 30 2X4X10' and should start in the storeroom this weekend putting in shelving to clean up that mess. Seems I have a couple projects to do so I can "start getting started". I think I am confused, sure is fun though!!


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Jerry,

Are you sure you're wife isn't just trying to keep you in the cellar permanently? Lol.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Stefang said:


> Hi Jerry,
> 
> Are you sure you're wife isn't just trying to keep you in the cellar permanently? Lol.


She says that is better than watching TV, besides I like the basement, you see here we have a walk out basement with french doors and a double window. Pic 1&2. Pics 3, 4, & 5 This the store room I need to organize before starting on the bath. The storage area in Pics 3 and 5 are to the left in Pic 4. Pic 3 is before and Pic 5 is after. Now all I need to do is built in shelves where the boxes are in Pic 6.


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

A nice place with the windows and doors. It looks like you have a nice shop there. It's really nice to have natural light in the shop. While building my shop, my son was replacing his glass double terrace doors and he gave me the old ones. they're nice to have and I can load out larger projects through them. When I get visitors they always comment on the windows and doors that give me a view to the garden, but to be honest I am usually so intent on what I'm doing in the shop I don't take notice of the outdoors at all.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

xplorx4 said:


> We have decided that if some of the money in the bank can do no better than it does right now let's put it to work, thus the new project. The room in the attached pics will one day be the down stairs bathroom. Honey wants to start right away and I am all for that!! This will mean I don't have to run upstairs from time to time as I do now. It will also mean a utility sink in the shop area, I like that. It will also mean being spread a little thin at times but that is OK also.
> 
> The sequence of events will roughly be:
> 1. Clean out room where to put it all?? now that is a question!!
> ...


Jerry,
As a "retired" remodeling contractor I can certainly empathize with you on the project that lies ahead. I have done dozens like this including my own once or twice. If it goes half as well as the plan you will be doing great. Just remember the old axiom "First plan the work, then work the plan."
Good luck and keep us posted.

Tim


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Tim, wish you lived closer, I'd put you to work!! The guys that will be helping are busy with reparing a home in the Atlanta area damaged by the flood last year, as a matter of fact I shall be helping with that project. It is estimated that it will take till April.




tdublyou said:


> Jerry,
> As a "retired" remodeling contractor I can certainly empathize with you on the project that lies ahead. I have done dozens like this including my own once or twice. If it goes half as well as the plan you will be doing great. Just remember the old axiom "First plan the work, then work the plan."
> Good luck and keep us posted.
> 
> Tim


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Jerry.... congratulations on the decision to remodel....nothing like a good and useful project like that to keep the blood and brain waves flowing.Best regards.
Teo


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Finally progress, albeit small. 

(Our church has taken on a flood damaged house, with Samaritans’ Purse a Graham ministry. The house is 49 years old it has been gutted to rid all mold. It has received all new electrical, plumbing, HVAC, is being insulated, termite and rot damage repaired. The crawl space has been mold remediated, painted, ground covering applied and insulated. This project will take about 2 months so progress for me will be slow but at least moving.) 

Still have some framing to do then start plumbing, electrical, etc. That is my friend Bill on the phone, hard to find good help!! (Last pic looks into my son's room, note the speaker stand in use.)


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

It looks like a good start Jerry. I've done so much of this kind of thing that I'm glad it's all finished now. The worst part is working with that glass insulation, although I understand there are new products now on the market that aren't as bad to work with. good luck further with your project.

I commend you on the house renovation project for the church. That is worthwhile work.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW that's a big project Jerry! Good to see some progress.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Looking good Jerry, you can give me tips!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

As part of the need to finish out this area I needed to put in a sub panel for the added circuts. I chose to go with a 100 amp sub, the main is 200 amps, to have slots for running 240V to the shop should the need arise, and I am sure it will.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> As part of the need to finish out this area I needed to put in a sub panel for the added circuts. I chose to go with a 100 amp sub, the main is 200 amps, to have slots for running 240V to the shop should the need arise, and I am sure it will.


Hi Jerry:

Is that aluminum wiring I see? Aluminum wiring is all but banned here. Can you still use it in your neck of the woods?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, but only for service feeds, all the rest in my house is copper. HD didn't have copper in that size.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Looking good , here's a small tip put a plywood frame around the new panel so it can be remove so you can pull in new circuits from the top/bottom/side easy, once the cover is back in place it's hard to add to it..

You will be glad you did down the road :

Here's a snapshot of what I mean..

========



xplorx4 said:


> As part of the need to finish out this area I needed to put in a sub panel for the added circuts. I chose to go with a 100 amp sub, the main is 200 amps, to have slots for running 240V to the shop should the need arise, and I am sure it will.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That might be a good idea for both panels. Just might do that! Thanks


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

That is one part we left stuck in an unfinished corner and built a small hallway leading to it with a couple of those lights that go on when the power goes off plugged into the outlets. Still haven't gotten any headway on upgrading my service as I got the normal "I am too busy" from my brother when I asked him to do that, replace a bathroom ceiling fan and to find out what all is on the same line as an outlet I need to move as it is right where the mirror or medicine chest should go. Told him it could be done one thing at a time, but been after him to do it since 2004 when he said he first would and that it would only take a couple of hours to add the other panel plus the time the city took and the inspector too.

Glad to see headway is being made Jerry. 

All I ever get to is plans in my mind or paper that ends up disappearing since the walls for the downstairs bathroom went in 6-7years ago...do have the tub installed and running, but not where it should be, which we figured out after about a weeks usage.


----------

